# 600EX-RT + ST-E3-RT remote zoom setting?



## Colorista (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi,
I must be stupid, I know this because I havn't seen anyone asking this question online, nor is it mentioned in the ST-E3-RT manual. My reason for buying the (to me, very expensive) ST-E3 radiotransmitter was so that I don't have to fiddle with my (600ex) flashes while they are inside soft boxes. I can adjust power, shutter curtains, groups etc, but I have not found an option for adjusting the zoom on the flash gun from the camera/transmitter. Is this not possible or am I missing something?

I often use flashes pretty high up and adjusting the zoom remotley would be perfect.
Side note: Apart from this, the ST-E3-RT is worth every penny, I can't belive I stayed with off brands for soo long,


----------



## markphoto (Jul 6, 2013)

Unfortunately, zoom is not possible with the ST-E3-RT. I wish it was. I love mine too.


----------



## Colorista (Jul 6, 2013)

markphoto said:


> Unfortunately, zoom is not possible with the ST-E3-RT. I wish it was. I love mine too.



Thank you, saved me a couple of hours researching.
Seems odd that you can't zoom...Canon mentions multiple times in the manual how convenient it is to adjust "all settings" via radio. Maybe it isn't a big problem.


----------



## Klick (Jul 23, 2013)

I can confirm that the zoom of the flash head cannot be controlled through the ST-E3-RT. I have been trying to find out what i did wrong but page 98 of the manual says that the zoom mechanism can only be controlled "when mounted on a supported camera".

Odd and a disappointment.

But there is also good news; the Quick Guide of the ST-E3-RT says that High Speed Sync won't work on older models like the 5DmkII. I can confirm that it DOES work ! The HSS-icon appears on the 600ex-RT as soon as i go beyond 1/200th sec in manual mode (camera). Of course you need to enable HSS first on the ST-E3-RT. Tested it thoroughly and i am very happy that it works. If it didn't it would have been a huge setback. I probably hadn't ordered it if i had read the Quick Guide before ordering.

I am extremely happy with this flash. I read tons of reviews of Pocket Wizard products and roughly 50% (read the reviews on Amazon and such resellers) of the users were happy with it. In my opinion that is way too low in my opinion. Waited a long-long time for this flash !

Expensive but worth every penny so far.

Cheers !


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 23, 2013)

No zoom control with 600RT's and Also No 2nd curtain sync off camera. Overall, Its still the best solution on the market for me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 24, 2013)

Klick said:


> I can confirm that the zoom of the flash head cannot be controlled through the ST-E3-RT. I have been trying to find out what i did wrong but page 98 of the manual says that the zoom mechanism can only be controlled "when mounted on a supported camera".
> 
> Odd and a disappointment.



The purpose of the flash's zoom head is to match the region of illumination to the FoV of the lens. The only way that's possible is if the flash is on the camera. Granted, we co-opt the zoom head function for creative uses, but that's not the design intention. So...a disappointment, but not really odd.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 24, 2013)

Klick said:


> But there is also good news; the Quick Guide of the ST-E3-RT says that High Speed Sync won't work on older models like the 5DmkII. I can confirm that it DOES work ! The HSS-icon appears on the 600ex-RT as soon as i go beyond 1/200th sec in manual mode (camera). Of course you need to enable HSS first on the ST-E3-RT. Tested it thoroughly and i am very happy that it works. If it didn't it would have been a huge setback. I probably hadn't ordered it if i had read the Quick Guide before ordering.



Are you sure that is what it says? I remember it saying ETTL II will not work in pre 2012 bodies *in conjunction with HSS*, and I can confirm that I have found ETTL II inconsistent when using HSS with pre 2012 bodies, however in M mode HSS works perfectly with 2012 bodies even when using three radio groups.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 7, 2013)

Late to reply, but...Just found out the hard way that the st-e3-r3 doesn't control Zoom, which is a feature I used all the time when using a 600ex-rt as my master. So useful for softboxes, umbrellas, and when my assistant is handholding a 600ex-rt for fill during events with lots of backlight and booths.

One of the 600ex's selling points is the tighter zoom beam (200mm), so how they failed to include control on the transmitter is a true mystery.

There's even a blank spot on the menu for where the Zoom control SHOULD be.

Now I'm returning this to B&H, which I hate to do, as it isn't their fault. But why would I not believe the feature to be on here when it is on the 600ex? Like buying a new car and finding it doesn't have high-beams.

Canon--PLEASE issue a new version of the transmitter. This is pathetic.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 7, 2013)

YuengLinger said:


> Late to reply, but...Just found out the hard way that the st-e3-r3 doesn't control Zoom, which is a feature I used all the time when using a 600ex-rt as my master. So useful for softboxes, umbrellas, and when my assistant is handholding a 600ex-rt for fill during events with lots of backlight and booths.
> 
> One of the 600ex's selling points is the tighter zoom beam (200mm), so how they failed to include control on the transmitter is a true mystery.
> 
> ...



Are you trying to say that when you have a 600-EX-RT in the hot shoe you can remotely zoom other 600-EX-RT's? If that is what you are saying I think you are mistaken. The only flash you can zoom is the one in the hot shoe, it doesn't adjust the remotes. As the ST-E3-RT doesn't have a light there is no point in it having a zoom!


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 7, 2013)

EDIT Post was misinformed, erroneous, and embarrassing, so I've deleted the original. As neuroanatomist correctly points out, no Zoom control is available on the 600ex-rt from master to slave.

Canon Professional Services was confused about this issue, which is natural, as the menu system of the 600ex-rt indicates that the master is indeed changing the zoom on the slave, but this is an illusion!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 7, 2013)

YuengLinger said:


> Check it out: Hand hold a slave and watch the beam change as you change the settings on the master.



As stated above, flash head zoom is intended to match flash coverage to lens FoV, and only with on-camera flash is the flash-to-FoV relationship the same as for the lens. While remote control of flash zoom setting would be useful, it would not make sense to have all slaves set the same as the master, there would need to be separate controls for each slave...and there aren't. 

Just tried it, one 600 on camera, another off (obviously), linked by RT. Changing the zoom setting on the master, either on the flash or in the camera menu, has *no effect* on the slave zoom setting, only the master zooms. With both flashes set to auto, zooming a lens changes the zoom on the on-camera master, the slave doesn't change.


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 8, 2013)

neuroanatomist, thanks for correcting my claim.

I want to apologize to the forum for posting something based on belief, not fact. When I made my claim yesterday, it was based on what I thought I remembered happening, as I was traveling light and did not have two 600ex-rt's to test before typing my bologna.

Canon Professional Services did, in fact, believe as I did, that the zoom head of a slave could be controlled from a master 600. When I fill out the latest feedback info, I will very politely point that out to them.

So I came home and, spurred by neuroanatomist's post, verified that he is correct with a simple series of test shots against a wall.


In the future, it would be great if Canon could figure out how to control the zoom feature from a master, but I realize now that any changes made, say for power or mode, are apparently transmitted when a shot is taken, not before. Since changing the zoom takes a few moments for the mechanism to adjust, making the change can't happen simultaneously with the shot.

So, I'm done hyperventilating on this issue and I will keep my st-e3-rt, which did work very well at the event I attended yesterday, despite not having the imaginary feature.

Cheers, all, and thanks for posting so much accurate stuff and catching the mistakes quickly.


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Sep 8, 2013)

YuengLinger said:


> There's even a blank spot on the menu for where the Zoom control SHOULD be.



Of course there is, there is nothing to zoom on a ST-E3, and as stated by others zoom control is only available with a flash on camera.

I am not even sure if a PW would control zoom remotely on flashes ?


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 9, 2013)

YuengLinger said:


> neuroanatomist, thanks for correcting my claim.



I sometimes think my posts are invisible :'(

If you want radio controlled ETTL flash zoom you can get it, just not from Canon. The Phottix Odin system of radio triggers does offer remote zoom, and second curtain sync (another feature Canon proprietary wireless control does not give us) and Group mode. I was torn between the Odin system and the RT system for a while, eventually I went for the RT system but if third parties can engineer these features into the old three group optical protocol flashes I do wonder why Canon didn't, I don't want radio second curtain sync often, but it would be nice to have the feature, as would remote zoom.


----------



## jm (Oct 5, 2013)

took me a while to work that out also - you can't zoom from the transmitter, which is a little silly and a pain.


----------



## digital paradise (Nov 5, 2013)

Just wondering how important that is to everyone. When I set my 600's up in soft boxes or umbrellas I already know the zoom length I will need for maximum light dispersion. I just use the STE3 to select the type of mode I want and flash duration. I suppose that when you are trying for effects like narrowing the beam for rim lighting effects or other stuff it makes a difference. I don't do much of that so it does not bother me. I really like the system.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 7, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> Just wondering how important that is to everyone. When I set my 600's up in there soft boxes or umbrellas I already know the zoom length I will need for maximum light dispersion. I just use the STE3 to select the type of mode I want and flash duration. I suppose that when you are trying for effects like narrowing the beam for rim lighting effects or other stuff it makes a difference. I don't do much of that so it does not bother me. I really like the system.



+1. Zoom setting for off-camera flash is based on spread of light needed into the light modifier. The modifier distributes light onto the scene. If you're using a naked flash then you'd usually only adjust zoom is when moving your light stand so you'd be at the flash anyway.


----------



## digital paradise (Nov 7, 2013)

Then there are the other two main complaints. No AF assist on the STE3. Don't need it in the studio and when shooting event photography I have a flash on my camera all the time anyway to bounce when I can even with remote flashes in the corners. 

Lack of off camera 2nd curtain sync. Have not missed it but I am surprised Canon left it out for RT. Looks like Yongnuo will have it with their RT release, in manual only I think. Also their version STE3 will have AF assist. There will be a little pressure on Canon RT sales. 

Overall I'm very happy with Canon RT. The group mode rocks.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 13, 2013)

digital paradise said:


> Then there are the other two main complaints. No AF assist on the STE3. Don't need it in the studio and when shooting event photography I have a flash on my camera all the time anyway to bounce when I can even with remote flashes in the corners.
> 
> Lack of off camera 2nd curtain sync. Have not missed it but I am surprised Canon left it out for RT. Looks like Yongnuo will have it with their RT release, in manual only I think. Also their version STE3 will have AF assist. There will be a little pressure on Canon RT sales.
> 
> Overall I'm very happy with Canon RT. The group mode rocks.



+1. Also keen to get ahold of YN-E3-RT and hope Yongnuo soon release a radio receiver to trigger non-600-RT flashes.


----------



## iam2nd (Nov 14, 2013)

Not a reply to anyone particular, but rather a coincidence that I see this thread after having just recently watched a video from CanonUSA's Bruce Dorn talking about using the zoom off camera. At 1:43: "...the expanded 200mm tele zoom setting is expecially useful for wireless flash when the speedlite is used off-camera."

Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT: Creative Lighting with Bruce Dorn -- Introduction (1 of 5)


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you for this post/link

sek



iam2nd said:


> Not a reply to anyone particular, but rather a coincidence that I see this thread after having just recently watched a video from CanonUSA's Bruce Dorn talking about using the zoom off camera. At 1:43: "...the expanded 200mm tele zoom setting is expecially useful for wireless flash when the speedlite is used off-camera."
> 
> Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT: Creative Lighting with Bruce Dorn -- Introduction (1 of 5)


----------



## iam2nd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sure! I thought the video where he lights an entire firetruck, driver cab, and firemen was pretty cool.


----------



## vlad (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't think anybody mentioned them, but the new Odin Mitros+ flashes have remote zoom and 2nd curtain control, if that's what you are really after.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 26, 2013)

Ah yes, the Mitros+, a Mitros with an Odin receiver built in. 

Now how did we get to the stage of cheap knockoffs and Chinese clones costing $399? You can get Canon refurb 600EX-RT's for $373 two or three times a year or $423 standard price, and non refurbs for between $475 and $499, for that kind of "saving" I am OEM all the way.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 26, 2013)

I figured out that there *is* a remote zoom head control for the 600EX-RT. Turns out it's the same remote control we had for the TV when I was a kid.


----------



## tomofoslo (Jun 3, 2015)

I am here because of the same... in June 2015...
I can't have my 600EX-RT in Auto Zoom when using ST-E3-RT. Nothing happens when changing focal lenght.

Then I tried my way much cheeper Chinese triggers: *Yongnuo YN622C-TX* (on camera) and *YN622C* underneath the speedlights. 

An guess what... nicely (and sadly for Canon) I can manually ajust the zoom on each speedlight from the YN622C-TX trigger. But that's not all. The 600EX-RT even autozoom when I change focal lenght and touch the release button light on my camera.

So with my cheep Chinese Yongnuo triggers I make my expensive Canon 600EX-RT speedlights auto zoom, but with my expensive Canon ST-E3-RT trigger nothing happens...


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 3, 2015)

tomofoslo said:


> I am here because of the same... in June 2015...
> I can't have my 600EX-RT in Auto Zoom when using ST-E3-RT. Nothing happens when changing focal lenght.
> 
> Then I tried my way much cheeper Chinese triggers: *Yongnuo YN622C-TX* (on camera) and *YN622C* underneath the speedlights.
> ...



Why would you want remote lights to zoom with the lens setting? I would consider that a negative 'feature', when I set up a remote I set it up one time and am done with it, being able to adjust the power and turn it on or off is all I ask.

I can understand liking being able to remotely zoom the remote flash, but not auto.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 3, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> The purpose of the flash's zoom head is to match the region of illumination to the FoV of the lens. The only way that's possible is if the flash is on the camera. Granted, we co-opt the zoom head function for creative uses, but that's not the design intention.



I dunno, for such a radio flash designed for multi-flash setups I don't think the lack of remote zoom can be explained like with a 90x for occasional on-hotshoe flash. Canon well knows that people use it for directing light on brackets and off camera, which explains statements like this:



iam2nd said:


> Not a reply to anyone particular, but rather a coincidence that I see this thread after having just recently watched a video from CanonUSA's Bruce Dorn talking about using the zoom off camera. At 1:43: "...the expanded 200mm tele zoom setting is expecially useful for wireless flash when the speedlite is used off-camera."



My guess is that Canon wanted to get their rt protocol on the market asap and simply opted to transfers ettl2 over radio for the time being as the "just works" option. I'd be surprised if there wouldn't be a new flash lineup with ettl3 (remote zoom & 2nd curtain remote) down the road to expand on the existing system.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 6, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The purpose of the flash's zoom head is to match the region of illumination to the FoV of the lens. The only way that's possible is if the flash is on the camera. Granted, we co-opt the zoom head function for creative uses, but that's not the design intention.
> ...



Safe bet!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 6, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> I'd be surprised if there wouldn't be a new flash lineup with ettl3 (remote zoom & 2nd curtain remote) down the road to expand on the existing system.



What does E-TTL flash metering have to do with remote zoom or remote 2nd curtain sync? I suspect Canon could have implemented those in the -RT protocol had they wanted to do so.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 6, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be surprised if there wouldn't be a new flash lineup with ettl3 (remote zoom & 2nd curtain remote) down the road to expand on the existing system.
> ...



I'd be very surprised if they introduce an RT II after one flash model to address such minor 'issues' as remote SCS and remote zoom. 

The RT system was a blank paper build, sure the 600-EX-RT also has older optical protocols built in, but that doesn't impact the radio system. We got a lot of new tech in the RT protocol based around the foundation of two way communication, as opposed to the optical one way system. This enabled five Groups, mixed Modes, ready beeps from the Master etc etc. I still haven't been impacted to any appreciable degree by not having remote flash zoom (and I would certainly never implement auto remote zoom) or SCS, though I do accept there are times when remote SCS might make sense, though I also maintain it is nowhere near as often as people speculate due to the fact that more often than not the direction of motion in a dragged shutter shot is not obvious or important.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 6, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be surprised if there wouldn't be a new flash lineup with ettl3 (remote zoom & 2nd curtain remote) down the road to expand on the existing system.
> ...



I was taking of "ettl3" in the sense of a new camera-flash protocol, not in terms of different metering - so it could also be called "rt2" if you like that better, though they might want to have remote zoom & 2nd curtain remote for optical link, too.

I don't know if it would have been possible to implement this over the current rt protocol just like that, if so, I really wonder why they didn't at least allow for remote zoom that doesn't have timing problems like 2nd curtain sync might. The argument "the zoom is there to match the lens' focal length" doesn't quite cut it for me, I suspect a lot of people use the zoom for directed lighting instead of "light everything from the hotshoe".


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 6, 2015)

Marsu42 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu42 said:
> ...



Got it. 

Personally, I've never found a need for changing the head zoom setting remotely, but I can see where some might find it useful. I have tested different zoom settings with a variety of modifiers, and I find that each modifier has an optimal zoom setting. That setting certainly differs by modifier, from snoots to grids to softboxes, and even within modifier type (length of snoot, fineness of grid, etc.), but doesn't change for a given modifier. So it's set-it-and-forget-it, e.g. 135mm zoom for my 1/8" speed grid, it goes up on the boom, done. Or, with bare flash I'm bouncing off a ceiling, and again the zoom is set based on the bounce distance, which is fixed. I change the power, of course, but that's by RT remote. If I shot with off-camera direct bare flash, maybe I'd find remote zoom useful – but the point of getting flashes off camera is to shape the light, and that generally means a modifier. 

Thinking further, I do see some future-proofing in excluding remote zoom. The 600 zooms to 200mm, if they come out with a 4x0EX-RT, it likely won't zoom to 200mm. How do you fully control zoom on both if they're in the same group? (Yes, the 600 could be capped at less in that case, but that's a kludge).


----------

